# What to do when toddler doesn't want diapers?



## atozmama (May 2, 2005)

My 24 mo old has hit the point where she does not want to have diapers put on her any more. But she is not ready for full time underwear either. We have never caught a poop in the toilet yet. When my older daughter hit this point I used pull ups, 10 months later she made the transition to underwear herself, with no problems. She was toilet trained the lazy way!







I can't do pull ups on my younger one as she gets a rash from paper diapers. What options exit for training pants? Espically when one is out and about and not wanting leaks with every tinkle.


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

:

I need pull ups too! Cloth pull ups, that is :LOL

I just posted elsewhere that I keep my dd(28m) in dresses at home with no dipe on and she uses the potty fine all day, but anytime I put a dipe on her (for outings and for nighttime) she pees in the dipe. So we are getting to the point where I think pull-ups would help when we go out.

i would also love organic cotton undies for her


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

there are so many cloth training pants out there! check out http://www.theecstore.com ...they have custom made ones. bummis makes waterproof ones that will usually hold a whole pee accident without flooding the floor. bumpy/imse vimse are my favorite, but they are more of an "uh-oh" kind of trainer, they'll hold a bit but not everything.
for organic cotton check out http://www.underthenile.com ...they have regular underwear and also lightly padded training pants that i love. definitly not waterproof but so soft and stretchy!


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

The best solution I found when my older dd was potty learning was pretty basic:

Gerber training undies (not the vinyl kind) with Bummis Whisper Pants (nylon pull-ons - get them at www.babiesinthesun.com) over them, or Alexis side-snapping nylon pull-ons over them. She felt wet when she tinkled, but we didn't have leaks. The side-snappers helped in a poopy situation.

Also, a good pull-on diaper I found was the Motherease Sandies (www.motherease.com). They have elastic all around the top but side snap, so if there's a mess you can undo them like pull-ups. I also used the Bummis Whisper Pants over them or the Alexis Side Snaps pull ons. If you can't find the Alexis kind (don't know if they make side snaps anymore), Weebees (www.weebees.com) has the same basic thing.

You can also find decent NYLON (NOT VINYL) pull-ons by Dappi or Especially for Baby in Babies R Us (not the velcro wraps, these are plain white nylon pull-ons) and sometimes in Target or Walmart to go over the Gerber training underwear.

Good luck!


----------



## tarbethany (Jan 26, 2005)

we use some www.bum-ware.com Potty Dance training pants.... but that doesn't solve all of our issues.... My DD is VERY opinionated when it comes to diapers and not ready to fully use the potty yet (very close though) I was tired of fighting and she's about half sposies half cloth... I would rather not make a child cry just to wear a diaper. Sooo, hopefully your DD won't be quite as opinionated as mine!


----------



## Kiltie Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

When our DD was ready to start potty learning, we just stopped right off with the diapers and went to panties. We started with the Gerber training pants - sometimes with a vinyl cover, sometimes without. Then as an incentive, we bought her some Care Bears and Dora panties.

A lot of times, especially now in the summer, we just let her go bare-bum around the house.

However, at night, we are putting her in Pull-Ups. She is a night stripper.







: Any kind of cloth diaper or trainer (including anything with pins or a snappi) she takes off. So we bit the bullet and put on pull-ups. She knows how to take them off, but for some reason, doesn't.


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

I am using a pair of organic cotton training pants with an extra liner tucked in between the pants and cover.
I use a pull on wool cover.
I put all the layers together and then just pull it on. In the hot weather I don't put any thing else over the wool.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm a fan of no diaper at all around the house. We have hardwood floors so it's not a huge deal if there's an accident.


----------



## atozmama (May 2, 2005)

Thankyou so much for your ideas mamas! I will look into all the links given me. I also did some searching after I posted my question last night and found a pattern for a training pant that can be made with velcro sides at diapershop. Mabey I could add some extra absorbancy to that to make a few more absorbant like pullups. I also have some of the gerber taining pants so mabey I'll start by looking for those nylon pants and doing some naked bottom around the house and see what happens.


----------

